# shooting lead poll.



## mustnggt619

How many people actually shoot lead bullets from there sidearm or have in the past? And what kind of gun was it?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've shot lead in about every firearm I've had. The home grown loads I make now are what's called a Lead Safe bullet. They are coated but not jacketed slugs. I like those a little better being they are a little easier to get out of the pistol than a regular lead round. Seems that way to me anyway.


----------



## Baldy

I load about 2,000rds every six weeks or so and I shoot about 1/3 of them as my wife and daughter shoot the other's. Been doing this for almost a year now since we all joined a shooting league. My lead count is way below the national average, or so my heart Doc says anyway. Last thing in the world I worry about anyway.:smt033

Forgot to mention there all lead and nothing done to them other than lubed.:mrgreen:


----------



## tekhead1219

Voted "I have in the past." Shot black powder muzzle loaders in the '70's with, of course, lead bullets.


----------



## Greyhoundman

I reload with lead, is there any good reason not to use lead?


----------



## gmaske

Your shell tumbler is more apt to give you lead poisoning than lead bullets. I'm moving into it big time. When you get the stuff for free why not! I'm casting bullets for 45 ACP and .38/357.
Oh I forgot.....my 44 cap n ball too.:smt023


----------



## JeffWard

I tried lead in my M&P Pro Series, but in 9mm, I prefer the jacket stuff. I just think it's more consistant... but then bullseye guys shoot lead...

The JHP bullets cost me 2 cents more each.

I need to try out a few powders that will smoke less with lead, as I practice mostly inside, for now... April, I'll be outside 90%. Maybe back to lead.

Jeff


----------



## kev74

I've been shooting exclusively lead since I got a press for Christmas. Mostly 9mm out of my PT92, but I will be adding .380 soon. I've been buying cast lead bullets from my local shop for about $30/500. That works out to about $.09 a pop with primers and powder. So far these loads are more accurate than I am. :smt023


----------



## mustnggt619

The thing i was more concerend with was lead deposits in the barrel and how hard it is on the firearm compared to fmjs. I am going to try it and see.


----------



## Wandering Man

I use copper clad bullets in my semi-autos, because that's what I've bought in the past. 

For the last year, however, I've pretty much only been shooting lead out of our single action revolvers. Now I'm melting wheel weights and casting my own lead bullets. I've not noticed any lead fouling. 

At some point I may go to lead for my 1911 and a couple of other guns. But since Glock says no to lead, I'll stay with copper-clad in that gun.

WM


----------



## Dsig1

I shoot lead reloads (semi wadcutters) through all of my guns. Kimbers', 24/7, Sigma, Model 19, Security Six...Never had a problem. My local shop owner that sold me my two Kimbers can't believe that the semi wadcutters feed in the 1911's but I have never had a problem. I shoot mostly outside and don't have any problems with lead in my system.


----------



## mustnggt619

Yeah i doubt i will be shooting inside anytime soon so the lead poisoning doesnt worry me. I will be ordering everything thing i need to start molding. Im also going to order the loadmaster instead of using my rcbs press for my 45 rounds. did the math and i should be able to reload for aroung 10 cents a round if i mold my own bullets.


----------



## DJ Niner

A *LOT* of lead bullets pass through my revolvers; virtually everything except for protection ammo and practice with same. Maybe 95% lead vs. 5% jacketed?

My autoloaders, not so much. I gravitate to Glocks, and unjacketed lead bullets are a no-no in stock Glocks, so they get a steady diet of all FMJ/JHP ammo.


----------



## mustnggt619

Im personally not a fan of glocks becuase they arent comfortable. I will be buying a taurus pt 1911 soon then a xd. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## Big_Guns

*Lead*

I think all our revolver bullets are lead, although jacketed or plated to minimize fowling.

Most of the shotgun pellets are lead also.

Note we do not hunt. If we shoot a bad guy, lead poisoning is a GOOD thing.


----------



## JackCrow

Up until recently the only handguns I have owned have been revolvers and I have fired far more lead bullets than jacketed. I'm even gearing up to cast lead bullets for reloading. Personally I believe the health/enviromental concerns over lead are seriously overblown.


----------



## mtlmgc

I've been reloading 45LC for almost 18 years and for the lower power target rounds lead bullets were excellent, anything over 1000 fps and I switch to jacketed in order to reduce lead fouling. 250gr bullets for lead and 230gr for jacketed seem to work best through my Blackhawk.


----------



## zorro

*yes , I do*

yes , I do , I was luckie to get approx 400 lbs of free lead from a club that was forced to close, I am lickie because soon they will out law lead next, sad, zorro:watching:


----------



## Bandit46

I make my own lead bullets and use them in all my semi-auto pistiols, revolvers and some rifles. With the right lead alloy and power/primer/loading technique, lead bullets cxan be shot in about any weapon.


----------



## mikecu

*Lead*

No lead for me.


----------



## mccoy

I've always shot lead bullets with my S&W 627 PC revo.

They are the cheapest and they are told to be the most accurate

So no reason to change

fouling not a prob if loads are moderate, otherwise, a good scrubbing will do


----------



## TOF

If I was shooting big fat slow bullets I would use lead. I prefer 165 Grain JHP in my 40 for IPSC which requires over 1000 FPS for Major PF. My .357 is for walks in the woods so I like fast 158's, again well over 1000 FPS.

My wife thinks the clad bullets look better so guess what she gets to use.

Lead works well in all of them but the barrels do hold on to some of it so no more lead for me.

I would not shoot lead in an indoor environment. I don't normaly shoot inside so that is realy not pertinent but true.

tumbleweed


----------



## rx7dryver

Lead bullets are cheaper and IMO the lswc bullets are very accurate in most guns. So you are darn right I use them.


----------



## mikld

I cast my own bullets for my .44 Mags., .38/.357. That's all I shoot in them anymore.


----------



## dosborn

I shoot a little lead. I have only shot lead through my Sig P250 .45 and Ruger P89DC 9mm. The only reason is because I got a REALLY good deal on the ammo. When it's gone I doubt I will get anymore (unless the price is right) because it is a BITCH to clean up after. A brass brush may last two cleanings.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo

*Lead Bullets?*

I reload and shoot lead flat points in my .40 cal Walther P99. They are made by Bear Creek and have a moly coating so lead doesn't build up in the barrel. They are inexpensive and shoot well.


----------



## RustyFN

I shoot lead in my 1911 45 acp and my CZ 75BD 9mm.


----------



## HogMan87

*I cast and load .380's, 9mm and .40 S&W'S. Allows me to do a lot more shooting.:smt023*


----------



## Freedom1911

The only lead bullets I have shot are 22lr. Have not had any for years, but back during the ammo shortage I bought a bulk pack of 22lr and it turns out to be lead. Not jacketed like I normally find.
This is the first box of fully lead rounds I have purchased is nearly 20 years.


----------



## sheepdog

*I shoot lead in...*

...all my .38/.357 weapons...my favorite is the FBI load, a Rem 158gr. LSWCHP+P...


----------



## parisite

I buy cast lead bullets online and I do not see any reason whatsoever to shoot jacketed bullets.


----------

